# Solicito ayuda para resolución problema con encoder.



## perlabonika (May 12, 2008)

Hola!

Soy nuevo por este foro.En un principio os voy a explicar mi problema.
Quiero contar los pulsos que genere un anemometro(es un aparato para medir el viento),para poder compararlos con una velocidad de consigna que le voy a aplicar con un motor de cc en la parte superior.

¿Cómo podria dar una solucion barata y fiable? No me hace falta hacer un sistema con demasiada exactitud.

Gracias y a ver si alguien me da una idea.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2008)

Algunos ventiladores de PC poseen dentro un pequeño dispositivo de efecto hall que te dara un pulso por vuelta. Cuestion de reciclar algun ventilador y adaptar la tension de salida.
Incluso puedes emplear el mismo motor (Parte mecanica) para medir, le agregas al rotor unas pelotitas de ping-pong cortadas al medio y tienes tu anemometro.


Edit:
Mirate esto:
http://www.otherpower.com/anemom2.html


----------



## perlabonika (May 26, 2008)

Hola,gracias por la información _Fogonazo_

He estado consultando y he pensado en gastar una aplicación ya hecha como pueda ser un generador de pulsos,pero aqui tenemos un inconveniente,la visualización del parametro velocidad que es el que nos interesa.Cómo lo visualizo? Sabes si hay alguna aplicación con Display 7 segmentos,o adaptable?

Recuerdo que lo que pretendo hacer es visualizar la velocidad de un anemómetro para corroborar que el sistema de medición incorporado está bien calibrado.

Gracias,a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano.


----------



## pepechip (May 26, 2008)

Hola
basicamente el equipo tiene el mismo pricipio de funcionamiento que un frecuencimetro, o un cuenta revoluciones. Utiliza el buscador.
consiste en contar los inpulsos generados durante una constante de tiempo determinada.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2008)

Con un LM555 te armas un oscilador de 1Hz, la salida de este la mandas a un CD4017, efectuas el reset de este en la salida 4, ahora tienes un contador hasta 3 (Se habilitan secuencialmente 3 salidas)

Con la primer salida del 4017 reseteas el contador, con la segunda (Mientras esta habilitada) compuerta mediante efectuas la cuenta, con la tercera no haces nada, solo espera y mantiene la presentacion

El conteo lo puedes realizar con un  74C926 , luego sera cuestion de traducir el conteoa
Km/h de velocidad del viento.

Si el conteo no es suficiente (Valor muy bajo) puedes emplear 2,3, o mas salidas del 4017 para mantener habilitado el tiempo de conteo.


----------



## perlabonika (May 26, 2008)

Gracias a ver que encuentro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2008)

Fijate este proyecto, solo debes reemplazar el LDR por tu sensor hall (Del bentilador) y tienes el conteo armado, si le agregas lo qu te comente (555 + 4017) tienes tu enemometro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm


----------



## perlabonika (May 28, 2008)

Gracias,es lo que buscaba.


----------



## perlabonika (May 29, 2008)

Buenos dias!

Tengo una duda,no se que capacidad poner para el condensador,y si tendria q ser ceramico,electrolitico o teneis alguna sugerencia en concreto.
Además la conexión de la patilla 14 del MC 14553B,quiere decir que es un cero flotante?

Agradezco vustra ayuda,quiero ponerme a montar la placa cuando antes.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2008)

C1 = Ceramico o mica-plata

Pata 14 = OF: OVERFLOW
Sirve para saber si se excedio la cuenta de 1000 o para conectar otro MC14553 y tener un contador de 6 cifras


----------



## perlabonika (Jun 11, 2008)

Hola de nuevo!

Teno una nueva consulta que lanzar.Quiero añadir un timer visualizable con displays de 7 segmentos al circuito que me recomendaste.
La descripcion del funcionamiento seria la siguiente:
Cuando conectara la alimentacion empezara a temporizar(en segundos) y que se pudiera visualizar en los displays,despues al desconectar la alimentacion que pudieran mantenerse los valores de los displays.Necesitaria tres displays,es decir que contara 999seg.

Una cosa más,he ido a comprar los componentes,me han preguntado si la conexion de los displays era en anodo comun..Por lo que he estado mirando,parece ser que los displays al llevar la R_limitadora delante,sera en anodo comun,corrigeme si me equivoco.

Gracias por adelantado,a ver que podemos encontar.He estado mirando en el foro y no encuentro nada.

Un saludo.


----------

